# L'Anno Che Verrà 2020/21: Amadeus, Frassica, Morandi e altri ospiti



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Nonostante la pandemia di Covid-19, *L'Anno Che Verrà*, il consueto appuntamento di Capodanno di *Rai 1 *per coinvolgere i telespettatori al conto alla rovescia per il nuovo anno, andrà in onda regolarmente. A differenza della concorrenza, che trasmetterà una puntata speciale del Grande Fratello Vip (topic qui: 
GF Vip anche di capodanno su Canale 5) e non "Capodanno in Musica" con Federica Panicucci come era inizialmente previsto.

Lo spettacolo campione d'ascolti, che è ormai un vero e proprio punto di riferimento per i telespettatori che festeggiano la fine dell'anno e che quest'anno saranno molti di più a causa delle restrizioni del governo, si sarebbe dovuto tenere alle acciaierie di Terni, ma il virus ha impedito tale location e, perciò, per rendere il tutto più facile si è deciso di fare tutto agli *Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma*. 

Alla conduzione, il confermatissimo *Amadeus* che ha già presentato le ultime cinque edizioni che si sono svolte in varie città della Basilicata. Al suo fianco, ci sarà *Nino Frassica *. Si tratta della seconda presenza per l'attore e comico siciliano, infatti, co-condusse anche L'Anno Che Verrà del 2014, che si tenne a Courmayeur, al fianco di Flavio Insinna; Un'edizione storica in quanto si trattò dell'ultima presenza televisiva del compianto Pino Daniele che è poi morto qualche giorno dopo.

Tra i cantanti che si esibiranno, ci sarà un grande nome della musica italiana, ossia *Gianni Morandi*. Oltre a lui, tanti altri ospiti come: *Piero Pelù, Arisa, Ricchi e Poveri, Umberto Tozzi, Rocco Hunt, Erminio Sinni, Boomdabash, Shade, Rita Pavone, Raf, Gigi D’Alessio, Clementino, Leroy Gomez dei Santa Esmeralda, Gaia, Viktorija Mihajlović, J-Ax, Annalisa e i protagonisti della serie per bambini 44 Gatti*.

Appuntamento, dunque, a *giovedì 31 dicembre*, in prima serata, poco dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella, su Rai 1. Nella speranza, di vero cuore, che il 2021 sia migliore dell'anno appena passato.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

*Si aggiunge agli ospiti, il vincitore di The Voice Senior Erminio Sinni.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2020)

*Ci saranno anche Boomdabash, Shade, Rita Pavone, Gigi D’Alessio, Clementino e ancora Leroy Gomez dei Santa Esmeralda, Gaia, Leroy Gomez e Viktorija Mihajlović.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Inizia stasera! Vi ricordo anche il topic sul Capodanno con il GF. 
GF Vip anche di capodanno su Canale 5


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Parte tra poco. Voi lo guarderete? Io non vedo l'ora di fare al più presto il countdown per mandare a quel paese questo 2020.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte tra poco. Voi lo guarderete? Io non vedo l'ora di fare al più presto il countdown per mandare a quel paese questo 2020.



Pensi che il 2021 sarà un po’ meglio? Speriamo tutti


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Pensi che il 2021 sarà un po’ meglio? Speriamo tutti &#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57340;


Lo spero. Bisogna essere ottimisti, altrimenti non ha senso vivere.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo spero. Bisogna essere ottimisti, altrimenti non ha senso vivere.



Fabri... vado off topic visto che non so mandare messaggi privati   Quanti anni hai? Perchè adoro il tuo ottimismo, che a me manca (per ovvi motivi, ho perso papà col COVID a maggio).. io 36, spero di reagire nel 2021... addio 2020


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Fabri... vado off topic visto che non so mandare messaggi privati   Quanti anni hai? Perchè adoro il tuo ottimismo, che a me manca (per ovvi motivi, ho perso papà col COVID a maggio).. io 36, spero di reagire nel 2021... addio 2020


Ho quasi 30 anni. Mi dispiace molto per quello che ti è successo. Il mio ottimismo in questo momento è forzato, la malinconia c'è, ma bisogna pensare positivo dai. A chi ha perso un proprio caro per colpa di questo virus maledetto oppure per colpa di altri mali di emme va principalmente il mio pensiero. Ti mando un forte abbraccio e che il 2021 ti regali il sorriso che meriti. 

P.S: Se siete d'accordo, possiamo usare questo topic per parlare un pò, anche dei nostri progetti, un pò perchè questo è il programma per eccellenza del countdown. Tanto penso che stiate guardando tutti Amadeus no?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Gigi D'Alessio rispolvera Annarè con J Ax con tanto di sottotitoli in pseudo-napoletano ahahahahah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tanto penso che stiate guardando tutti Amadeus no?



L'importante è non guardare il GF VIP.
Abbiamo i droni della Lamorgese sulle vostre case. Se scopriamo qualche utente che sta guardando il GF VIP, lo banniamo 

Tornando seri...
Buon anno a tutti, e tante cose belle


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'importante è non guardare il GF VIP.
> Abbiamo i droni della Lamorgese sulle vostre case. Se scopriamo qualche utente che sta guardando il GF VIP, lo banniamo *
> 
> Tornando seri...
> Buon anno a tutti, e tante cose belle


Ci sta  . Comunque c'è anche il capodanno di Zoro su La7 con lo speciale di Propaganda Live  .

Seriamente, dobbiamo dire grazie ad Amadeus che piaccia o meno, in questo 31 dicembre ci ha salvato da una concorrenza orripilante oltre ad averci regalato in tv gli ultimi e forse unici momenti di risate nel 2020 con il Festival di Sanremo assieme ai litigi di Morgan e Bugo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

C'è Annalisa! [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Morandi che voleva per forza avvicinarsi ad Annalisa prima di esibirsi per guardarla bene ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Oroscopo di Frassica. Sarà più affidabile di Paolo Fox sul 2020?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Visto che c'è Amadeus, magari parlerà di Ibrahimovic a Sanremo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Quanto è bona Annalisa, sottovalutatissima secondo me.

Ah sì, ovviamente buon anno a tutti!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Noooo, Gigi D'Alessio che chiude il 2020 no vi prego  . Vabbè, visto l'anno ci può stare però un pò di qualità in più non farebbe male.

Edit: Ah no, c'è Morandi ora.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Raga ne approfitto per fare l'ultimo post del 2020. Buon 2021 a tutti! Sperando vivamente che sia migliore, con il cuore.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Gennaio 2021)

Buon Anno


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Raf e Tozzi avranno brindato già da prima del discorso di Mattarella, visto che non stanno beccando una nota.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho quasi 30 anni. Mi dispiace molto per quello che ti è successo. Il mio ottimismo in questo momento è forzato, la malinconia c'è, ma bisogna pensare positivo dai. A chi ha perso un proprio caro per colpa di questo virus maledetto oppure per colpa di altri mali di emme va principalmente il mio pensiero. Ti mando un forte abbraccio e che il 2021 ti regali il sorriso che meriti.
> 
> P.S: Se siete d'accordo, possiamo usare questo topic per parlare un pò, anche dei nostri progetti, un pò perchè questo è il programma per eccellenza del countdown. Tanto penso che stiate guardando tutti Amadeus no?



Grazie, proverò a pensare positivo anche io 
Immaginavo fossi più giovane di me... tra i progetti, visto che ti piace, giocherò a Cyberpunk 2077 (su PS4 pro) 

Auguri a tutti ragazzi, Forza Milan!


----------

